# Two snowflakes



## crimbfighter (Feb 17, 2019)

Shot these two images today. The snowfall was finally at a moderate 25°F and the falling flakes were easy to catch. The weather has been bitterly cold lately and a bit rediculous... Two of the 15 or so turned out. 

For anyone interested in my setup, I use my D500, Nikon 105mm micro, Kenko extension tubes for 1.7x magnification, and I shoot through glass that I let acclimate to the ambient temp. Opposite the camera, under the glass, I shoot a flash straight into the lens that is diffused with a multicolored piece of tissue paper.

f/14, 1/160 sec
1.



 

2.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 17, 2019)

Great shots.


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 17, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Great shots.


Thank you!


----------



## Fujidave (Feb 18, 2019)

Beautiful shots.


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 18, 2019)

Very nice.....


----------



## Jeff G (Feb 18, 2019)

Very cool, nicely done!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 18, 2019)

Great shots and thanks for the info on the setup.


----------



## D7K (Feb 18, 2019)

Excellent macro work..


----------



## tirediron (Feb 18, 2019)

Lovely!  I hope I NEVER get the chance to shoot that sort of work.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Feb 18, 2019)

How did you do it without having them melt?


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 19, 2019)

Fujidave said:


> Beautiful shots.


Thanks!



Jeff15 said:


> Very nice.....


Thank you......



Jeff G said:


> Very cool, nicely done!


Thank you!


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 19, 2019)

zulu42 said:


> Great shots and thanks for the info on the setup.


Thanks! I'm still improving my process, but I'm happy to share what I've figured out so far!



D7K said:


> Excellent macro work..


Thank you!



tirediron said:


> Lovely!  I hope I NEVER get the chance to shoot that sort of work.


Haha, it wasn't too bad. I at least shelter in my garage so I'm out of the wind.



TreeofLifeStairs said:


> How did you do it without having them melt?


Magic! Kidding! I do everything outside and make sure all the equipment has acclimated to the ambient temp outside, which based on my experience, needs to he below 30°F or thing start to melt. I also have to stay out of the sun or that will melt the flakes. Even with those precautions, though, if I handle the glass to much, even with gloves, or breath on the glass, or even stand too close to the glass for too long, my body heat will be enough to effect them.


----------



## RowdyRay (Feb 19, 2019)

Very cool. Excellent job. Think I saw your set-up in another post. Might want to link that for others.


----------



## CODYMAJ (Feb 20, 2019)

This is insane! So cool!


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 26, 2019)

One of them is an imposter!
Ha, I kid! Nice pics! Are you waiting for them to go away so you can ride your bike?


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 26, 2019)

RowdyRay said:


> Very cool. Excellent job. Think I saw your set-up in another post. Might want to link that for others.



Thanks! I did post that, some time ago. I can't seem to find it now, but I'll keep looking. Though I might as well just do a new post on it all together. 



CODYMAJ said:


> This is insane! So cool!



Thank you!



K9Kirk said:


> One of them is an imposter!
> Ha, I kid! Nice pics! Are you waiting for them to go away so you can ride your bike?


Thanks! I unfortunately sold my motorcycle last year


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 27, 2019)

crimbfighter said:


> RowdyRay said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool. Excellent job. Think I saw your set-up in another post. Might want to link that for others.
> ...



Sorry to hear that. I ride also, a '15 Yamaha FZ-07 and I would probably die if I couldn't ride, it's my only therapy! Maybe you'll get lucky and be able to have another down the road.


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 9, 2019)

Amazing work.


----------

